# Window latch screws not holding..and Glazing questions



## mtbe (May 16, 2016)

I am about to purchase a 1920 home with the original double hung windows.  During inspection we found several of the window latches, on the top sash, were not installed or were very loose.  The wood in the sash was rotten...I'm assuming from condensate over the years getting into the wood and now the screws have nothing to grip.


 I'm asking the seller to repair.  My request is that the wood is replaced and that epoxy is not acceptable.  My last two houses had similar problems and epoxy doesn't seem to be a long term solution.

Does anyone have input into best method to repair and what would be acceptable repair?  (More than likely, they will offer $ in lieu of repair...which is good, that way I can make sure it's done right)

 In addition, most of the window glazing putty is missing or cracked.  I'm also asking for this to be repaired.  For me, it's adds to the structural integrity of the window...and house.  But I'm asking you experienced people for proper verbage on why it needs to be replaced.

In the disclosure statement, there is a section "Is the seller aware of any inoperable doors or windows, broken thermal seals or broken/cracked glass".  They may not have been aware as many people don't look for it or maintain windows properly.  But I would consider glazing as part of the broken thermal seal.

I'm not looking to gouge the seller.  I just want a fair evaluation on what it will take to fix it properly so I don't end up with the cost.  My preference for a long term maintenance fix is replace the rotten wood with new wood, and replace the glazing.

Any help would be appreciated.
Thank you,
David


----------



## bud16415 (May 16, 2016)

You are buying and can ask for anything they are selling and can do whatever they like prior to selling and putting on the market. I personally would rather see the loose screws so I can fix them to my liking after the sale than them doing a quickie job so you won&#8217;t notice. If it is a loose screw that&#8217;s a lot different than the sash being rotted out. in the latter case you will need a whole new window most likely and that is something worth asking for or an allowance made for. So much depends on the selling price. And how that compares with comps in the area. 

We bought a 1880&#8217;s house 3 years ago and the list of things wrong would have been so long it would have been easier to list the things right. It was just a case of it is what it is for us and rolled it all together and offered 1/3 of what they were asking to start and got the place. If it was just the one window and the deal was good I wouldn&#8217;t mention it if there were a 100 little problems like this I would add them all together in my head and even on paper and say here are a 100 things I need to fix the house is worth this and I subtract these fixes and my time and here is my offer. 

I have found over the years I have done better that way than going point by point. Something like the roof is a big one for me. The roof might pass but will need to be done in a year or two. I&#8217;m factoring that in. if the house needs rewired I will factor that in if a switch isn&#8217;t working I&#8217;m not saying anything most likely. That&#8217;s my style you need to find your own. 

Keep in mind it is a deal and you can frame it anyway you want. Lots of ground and the owners are moving to a condo I say leave the lawn tractor with the house and I will fix the bad windows. Etc.


----------



## nealtw (May 16, 2016)

If it is just loose screw in good wood, filling the old hole with wooden match stick works well.


----------



## mtbe (May 16, 2016)

Ya...this is the third house that we've made an offer on.  This area is a seller's market.  We were outbid on the first two (I only offered one bid...I'm not getting into a bidding war to artificially drive the price up).  We made an offer close to asking on this one, above appraised value.  But, we plan on being here for 10-15 years....and are tired of looking and don't want to rent.

If it's a relatively easy fix...then no problem.  My dad made stained glass windows and I've been helping him since I was 10 yrs old.  I can remove the windows from the frames.  I can do the glazing.  I can replace rotten wood in a house (window sill, exterior frame, etc...)

I'm just not sure about replacing the rotten wood on a window sash.  I know I don't have the skills for that.  It's on at least 6 of the windows.  The windows do have storm windows on the exterior, so they were protected for some of their life.

I'm getting a contractor to estimate and try to discount our offer based on his estimate.  

I just don't know if epoxy is an approved method over wood replacement.


----------



## Snoonyb (May 16, 2016)

If your intent is to, and it can become a negotiating point, maintain architectural integrity, replacement sashes can run several hundred dollars each, depending upon how they are cut up.

So you might want to obtain a quote from a lumber yard, other than the big boxes.


----------



## bud16415 (May 16, 2016)

Epoxy and polyester resins can be used to fix wood. Depends on how much strength is removed when you dig out the bad wood. 

Replacement windows are not hard to do and will pay for themselves over the next 10-15 years and at that time will improve resale value. If they are real bad the fix would be temporary and the long range plan should be to replace. 

Without knowing where you are looking and how in demand the area is schools and such sometimes the value of the house is based on desire for the area. Sometimes like where we live is a small town in decline more people move away than move in and that&#8217;s how we got a good deal and it happens to be far from where people want to go but in our case its half way between where she goes and where I go so it worked out. 

I know looking and bidding is a stressful process and like you I hate to overbid. I think if I moved to the west coast I would be homeless because I could never see buying for those prices. 

Good luck and once you get something come and get ideas and help fixing it up.


----------



## slownsteady (May 17, 2016)

This stuff seems to work well if the wood is just a little soft: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Minwax-1-pt-High-Performance-Wood-Hardener-41700000/100376253

And the last time I tried to find glazing compound, it was next to impossible. I asked a glazier and he said these days they just use caulk.


----------



## Snoonyb (May 17, 2016)

The MINWAX hardener work well on older dryer wood products, however when applied to recently purchased s4s because the hardener actually dries the wood, cracks appear.

Home Desperado, Lowe's and Menards sell glazing in a caulking tube.


----------



## bud16415 (May 18, 2016)

You can still buy it in cans. Just go to any small hardware store in any small town and ask the young kid at the counter where is the window glazing putty and glazer points and can I get a piece of glass cut. He will say &#8220;What!&#8221; and then ask for the old man and he will come out of the back room and help you.


----------



## mtbe (May 18, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> You can still buy it in cans. Just go to any small hardware store in any small town and ask the young kid at the counter where is the window glazing putty and glazer points and can I get a piece of glass cut. He will say What! and then ask for the old man and he will come out of the back room and help you.



Hahaha....ain't that the truth!:rofl:


----------



## nealtw (May 18, 2016)

Home Hardware in Canada still sells sash putty
http://www.homehardware.ca/en/rec/i...ty/High-Grade-Sash-Putty/_/N-ntjsw/R-I1645000


----------



## KULTULZ (May 19, 2016)

...hmm...

I wonder...

Nah! *Fix-A-Flat* didn't work, doubt this will either...


----------



## bud16415 (May 19, 2016)

KULTULZ said:


> ...hmm...
> 
> I wonder...
> 
> Nah! *Fix-A-Flat* didn't work, doubt this will either...



Im not going to touch this one with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## Snoonyb (May 19, 2016)

Works well on older wood.


----------



## chrisn (May 20, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> You can still buy it in cans. Just go to any small hardware store in any small town and ask the young kid at the counter where is the window glazing putty and glazer points and can I get a piece of glass cut. He will say What! and then ask for the old man and he will come out of the back room and help you.



Good luck with that . We used to have a couple of them here but that was years ago. I sure do miss them.


----------



## bud16415 (May 20, 2016)

chrisn said:


> Good luck with that . We used to have a couple of them here but that was years ago. I sure do miss them.



The only thing that has kept the small hardware stores going around here is the price of gas. If you find one it is a 30 minute or more drive from the apron and vest store.


----------



## KULTULZ (May 21, 2016)

Have you noticed?

HOME DESPARADO seems to not hire cashiers any more and the customer has to check himself out. I stood there one day befuddled and finally had the _attendee_ check me out. Asked for the store manager. While I waited watched others having trouble checking out. The attendees believe more in talking with one another and playing grab-*** with one another than watching the store.

The manager comes over and I express my displeasure on how they run a supposedly customer orientated business. This and that, can find no help and he then slipped. We cannot work them over twenty four hours a week.

 *AHA!* 

Finally got you. Trying not to comply with *NOBAMA LAW or aka THE UNAVOIDABLE CARELESS ACT*.

So I tell the guy I won't shop there anymore and yesterday went to another HD (further away) where the customer service was always good.

No cashiers! Usual grab-assing. Nobody cares. Cashier on contractor's checkout as that is big money.

They run the good stores out of business and then pull this.


----------



## KULTULZ (May 21, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> Im not going to touch this one with a 10 foot pole.



I always had that problem with women too... 

I once met a lady on a flight and as we conversed, I came to realize that she was a nympho. Elated, I stepped up the conversation hoping.

At that point, she extended her hand and said we can only be friends...


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 21, 2016)

There's an Ace Hardware within in eyesight of our local Blue Vest store, I always go there first for things other than lumber. They are always helpful and have people on the floor that know what's what and where its at. Amazing they can compete with the competition so close. As long as we allow the decline of customer service, it will never get any better. Vote with your feet.


----------



## bud16415 (May 21, 2016)

Went to the orange apron place yesterday &#8220;orange is the new blue&#8221; they had black mulch on sale 4 bags for 10 bucks. So we bought 12 bags for 30 bucks. The lady that sold it said go out to the area where it is and there is a guy to load it. So we drive over wait 5 minutes and start loading ourselves into her Honda element. As I put the 12th 50 pound bag in some guy shows up and says &#8220;oh&#8221; and says &#8220;I&#8217;m here to help how many bags are you getting?&#8221;   I said 24 but we can only haul 12 this load. He said &#8220;Ok no problem.&#8221; 

She was laughing as we drove off and said &#8220;Why didn&#8217;t you tell him 100.&#8221;




Around here we have a few Ace Hardware stores but most of the old mom and pop places turned into serv-star hardware&#8217;s. The same people own them but they all sell the same cheap stuff in plastic blister packs.


----------



## bud16415 (May 21, 2016)

KULTULZ said:


> I always had that problem with women too...
> 
> I once met a lady on a flight and as we conversed, I came to realize that she was a nympho. Elated, I stepped up the conversation hoping.
> 
> At that point, she extended her hand and said we can only be friends...



I always say you have to try something even if it doesnt work out.


----------

